# Ok, I'm done...



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Bring on the cold weather.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

As Autumn comes, the fire burns, the fruit and roots ripen. I'll be out, without a doubt, sling and rifle shootin.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Good work. Satisfying to be ready isn't it.


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Beanflip said:


> Good work. Satisfying to be ready isn't it.


Yes it is...but I still need to move it about 100', and stack it. At least its ready to burn.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

****, a lot of board cuts to be had in that pile! Flatband


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

Luv your dog mate


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

There's a dog? Oh yes. Good adaptive camouflage.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I agree with mr [email protected]


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

tubeman said:


> Luv your dog mate


His name is Katym, pronounced with a "long a" sound. He is a full blooded, English bred chocolate lab. He turned 10 years old this past July. Vet says he is as healthy as a 5 yr old. Great dog, good friend, and the best behaved kid in the house.


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Flatband said:


> ****, a lot of board cuts to be had in that pile! Flatband


Yup...

Hard Maple, Walnut, Oak, Locust, Ash and Osage. Already seasoned, and cut on the clock. Split on my dime however.


----------

